# Cheers Guys - Great Night!



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Well what a meet:thumb: 

Feck me i'm stunned so many people came....:lol: 

Great night cheers!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Any pictures?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

gerry connelly said:


> Any pictures?


I'm sure there will be a few posted later on...

Plenty of cameras around:thumb:


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Much better turnout than the last time! should maybe make this some sort of monthly thing in different areas! And a few people had cameras so hopefully thers some good pics!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea was a great night And not a polished back box in site!!!!! Nice to meet so many new people and big shout to those who travelled a fair distance to get there!!!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah you didn't see the backbox on the black clio then Ronnie it was lookin very shiny u wouldve been well impressed lol


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

brilliant night, pictures on thier way


----------



## karl7900 (Jul 20, 2007)

It was nice to put some faces to names too. Hopefully meet you all again soon. 

Karl.


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

yea good nite i have some pics here will upload them asap! only home now lol


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

lol Ronnie...there is nothing wrong with my polished backbox!!

nice to meet some of ya....hopefully meet the rest at the next meet!

Ross


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

not great pictures.....but something anyway -


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

feck........... lovely photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Some great shots there Brisa!! 

Was a great meet, good turnout! Good to meet a few new people too!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow lovin the pics!!! They r great guys!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea it was good night, good turnout 2 

Clarke


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

What's Grizzle doing at a NI meet??


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning guys - was 12.00 before I got home!! 
Was a gr8 nite, look forward to the next 1. Good to put faces to names.


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

good nite canny wait for another one!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

couple more - ryan u slag :wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> couple more - ryan u slag :wave:


20's are just rude!!!! lovin it!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

lol @ when he drove in "there's 50 cent"


----------

